# progress on my tank



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

still far from finished but its starting to look a bit better










will post more pics as i go along


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

relay wish i panted it b4 i set it up


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks great!! Take ur time. 
You'll want to change things as time goes. Make sure
your theme is what you want long term or painting might not be what you want later ..nice fish also


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

more rocks  still ugly background thoght


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)




----------



## luuuis (Mar 24, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice, what are you using under your sand?


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

nothing right now


----------



## camelworm (Aug 16, 2011)

what i do and like is blue or black wrapping paper like for presents it works very well and u can take it off


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

new toy


----------



## deltagunner00 (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome new toy. Just received mine yesterday and it is a beast. You will love it.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

deltagunner00 said:


> Awesome new toy. Just received mine yesterday and it is a beast. You will love it.


Yep....make a spray bar for it. I just installed my spray bar for my fx5 this afternoon. Here is a pic of the surface agitation. Hard to see with video but the current in the tank is very very good.






The spray bar works MUCH better than the dual nozzle it came with. You can make a spray bar for under $30 and it is worth it.


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

going to look up how to make one


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

going to look up how to make one


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

finaly got some yellow fins


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

looking at these pics it looks like my lab might have a mouth full


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Can you step back and take a pic of the entire tank in one shot? How is your surface agitation?


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

yea i gotta move the input and out put still i kinda just threw them in there to get it set up


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

the pic is not very good and i the agitation is not the greatest i still gotta play around with it realy like the spray bar idea


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

gf was watching tv so couldnt step all the way back


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah...go with the spray bar...you will be super happy you did.


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

You can buy aquarium backgrounds online that are black on one side and blue on the other. That way if you change your mind you can always switch it. My new 75G came with one of them and it seems pretty nice. I plan to use it.


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

yea probly next month i put more money than i was planing in it this month might also look at some 3d options


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Brado said:


> looking at these pics it looks like my lab might have a mouth full


What species is the large blue one on top of the first pic?


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

the one with the black stripes is a kenyi im prity sure its a female will know soon if it starts yellowing out


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

full tank shot


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Brado said:


> the one with the black stripes is a kenyi im prity sure its a female will know soon if it starts yellowing out


Its a nice looking fish right now!


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

yea i realy hope it stays that shade of blue


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

i think the food has alot to do with how good its looking i feed them Dainichi Veggie Deluxe they seem to love it and there color just pops


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Thought any more about building the spray bar? My second one will be ready to install tomorrow. Just waiting for the paint to cure.

You should give it a shot. Works so much better than the nozzle.


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

yea i plan on it the nozzle is also kinda of an eye sore


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Brado said:


> yea i realy hope it stays that shade of blue


Kenyi females are yellow, correct?


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Brado said:


> yea i plan on it the nozzle is also kinda of an eye sore


They sure are an eyesore!


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

chinds78 said:


> Brado said:
> 
> 
> > yea i realy hope it stays that shade of blue
> ...


I believe males are yellow... if not, my 'all male' tank isn't all male lol...


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Dawg2012 said:


> chinds78 said:
> 
> 
> > Brado said:
> ...


LOL....makes sense!


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

sadly lost a bunch of fish last night did a 50% water change i think i changed to much to fast and shocked whent threw a mini cycle... but going to keep pluging away at geting it were i whant it 

lost 4 aceis and one of the first yellow labs i bought


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Ah man that sucks! 

Changing water shouldn't induce any sort of cycle.

Did you use dechlorinator and roughly the same temperature water?

Is the pH of your tap water roughly the same as the tank?

How long has the tank been setup?

What are your parameters... ?

Ah so many questions. Sorry for your loss hope we can figure it out so it doesn't happen again. Water changes are supposed to be a good thing?


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

the tanks has been set up for a couple of months but just put the new filter on like a week ago moved all my old media over from the old one thoght i would be ok that and iv only hade the aceis for a week or so.... i think i changed to much to fast


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

all the rest of the fish seem to be doing very well thankfully


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

It's good the rest are doing good. Might have been a coinciding mini spike with a new filter and the addition of more fish. I don't know though... It's a strange one.

Sure sucks losing fish ...


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

stating to add more stock again


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

what other fish would look good in there ?


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

A new pic never got around to swapping out the background


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

Big Change to the tank now looks so much nicer with the new background


----------



## 1025667 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

now to keep or loose the air stones ?


----------



## eTrain (Oct 15, 2012)

Brado said:


> Big Change to the tank now looks so much nicer with the new background


Ditch the air stones. You have plenty of agitation with the powerhead.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice! looks like a totally different tank now with the black BG. Great improvement.


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

new light need to do a cleaning on everything thought


----------

